# Kindness and Understanding



## shooterrick (Sep 22, 2009)

I am aware that some of us, especially OTBS members have a particular responsibility to help others in their efforts at mastering the art of the TBS.  While I will not go into details it has come to my attention that some have felt oppressed or embarrassed by comments made about their posts and I am aware of one individual that simply quit posting because of a comment made through a private message that was in my opinion uncalled for.  

Remember that a knife cuts sweeter with honey than with salt. 

Constructive critique is needed and appreciated by most.  Rudeness is not.  I would encourage all of us to take a look at our own learning curve and remember what we did at the beginning of our smoking.  Most of us would look back and laugh at our own ineptness and thank those that helped us.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2009)

We all started out with the same basic skills, and worked our way up. Some of us are still working out way up, just by learning new things and sharing amongst friends. Thanks for the reminder Rick.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

Well said Rick. There are at times, some replies to threads which could be thought out a bit more carefully, or previewed before sending it off. If we all treat each other with respect as we would our off-line family and friends, no-one would feel as if they don't belong.

And, yes, were are all still learning things here, from the info posted by others. I still get great ideas and tips from new members as well as folks who have been here a few years. Everyone who comes here has something to offer, even if it happens indirectly. They may ask about something which you hadn't thought about, and then it causes you to rethink how you would handle it after reading the replies. It happens to most of us, I'm sure. We are all each others mentors at some point in time...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Take care all, and keep sharing your talents!

Thanks for a great reminder, Rick.

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2009)

Totally agree with what they said...


----------



## davenh (Sep 22, 2009)

I absolutely agree that everyone should treat others with respect. I also feel there is something to be said for having a thicker skin.


----------



## ronp (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone. This is a good place to learn and share. It is best if you can't add something positive to a post just ignore it, and there will no hard feelings for anybody.

And the thick skin too. I my early days I would post something new and would get a few that questioned me. "why would you cure chicken thighs?" " why would you smoke Cheetos?" ", "you can't make Capicola in 3 days", "why do you always have to use Youshidas?",and others that don't come to mind at this time. I survived because I had thick skin and just kept on experimenting. I was also going to quit posting.

Keep this place a friendly spot and everyone will be happy.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 22, 2009)

The comment made to this individual was clearly not well intentioned.  It was rude.  I agree that if you post something on a public forum you should expect many opinions and not only should you expect it you should welcome it as other ideas help us grow and learn.  To simply say your post is unworthy or without merit of any kind and that you should quit posting if you can not do better is unexceptable especially for a OTBS member or anyone else.  One mans trash is another mans treasure so to speak.  

We all came here to learn and socialize with folks of similar interest.  The tie that binds doctors, lawyers, laypersons, conservatives and liberals here is the love of BBQ.  I have sometimes voiced strong opinions here but have always tried to do so with respect.  To disagree respectfully is one thing and usually positive.  To simply inject rudeness or superiority is without class. 

This is the last of my rant on the subject.


----------



## helljack6 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally, it's the internet. You can't see sarcasm, nor can you see the genuine appreciative sincerity in a compliment. That's what makes the internet so great, and such a pain at the same time.

We post with genuine sincerity to boast our trials and tribulations and expect, DEMAND that someone is going to say something about it whether we like it or not. It's not the fact that they won't, they will. Take the ones you like, toss the ones you hate, and take EVERYONE online with a grain of salt. Remember, actions speak louder than words. Thick skin is NOT a requirement on the internet, a sense of humor when appropriate is. And remember, we ARE ALL NOOBS. The level of n00b doesn't wear off. When you go out and start a successful BBQ chain, you're STILL a n00b. And you learned most of everything you know, from people right here. If you didn't, why are you still here reading.


----------



## davenh (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty much what I meant by saying have a thicker skin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Guess your version would be more PC


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

I take Rick for his word that response was insulting.That is wrong.I believe -as jerry says-nothing good to say-do not say it..PERIOD.

This was first forum i ever joined outside a bodybuilding one i frequent-rough crowd- and have been smoking along time and still enjoy learning,

The response Rick was mentioning definetly turn folk off....Sometimes i wish i could get my 6'3" 250 pound chiseled body on some of these puffed up internet posers...LOL

Great thread Rick.


----------



## davenh (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL...ALX..you need a new avatar...j/k


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

I was wondering when someone would mention new avatar.It is a groundhog-think caddyshack-in front of a empty KCBS turn in box-called a Putting Green- takes 1 hour or so to make one- 4 boxes every comp and i worked at golf course as kid....LMAO...its all good...never did roids....


----------



## tndawg (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't know you could smoke Cheetos!!!! I have never attempted this, but I am willing try!!!! What temp & for how long?????

Life is too short my friends....let the small stuff go.

I might be overstepping my bounds as a noob, but to me, it's all about fun and sharing a cool way to eat dinner, and helping out people with less/more experience.


----------



## ronp (Sep 22, 2009)

I couldn't find the post must have got lost. As I remember low temp and maybe 1 hour or more.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 22, 2009)

I gotta say Ron, you are definitely unique in your experiments but the success rate has been really high and I have loved trying out several dishes you have created, so glad you never decided to stop posting.


----------



## ronp (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks that means a lot to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeff set this site up for all of us to share the art of smoking in a nice, friendly, respectful place and hopefully make some friends along the way. As time has went on more subjects have been added for the members to enjoy. We have members from all walks of life and from all over the world. We have members that are just getting into smoking and people that make a living doing it. Jeff does have a few rules and one is about being respectful to other members. As a member of the Moderator staff I find most posts and threads are great with members helping and encouraging others. When they are disrespectful or mean we try to deal with them swiftly however we don't see the Pm's if you get one that is bad you can contact one of us and we can deal with it. As was mentioned earlier
If you have nothing nice to say then say nothing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone here this is no place to talk bad or down to ANYONE we are all here in fun and enjoy smoking food. Nothing here should give you to right to fell better than anyone else here. We are all here to enjoy (atleast I hope so) the art of smoking and learn from each other. So DAMN IT BE NICE.


----------



## patcap (Sep 22, 2009)

I know I have not been a member of this forum for very long, but I have had bad experiences on other forums and I feel the need to express my opinion.  One of many life lessons learned by me is that you seldom get anything accomplished by being confrontational and rudely critical.  For a perfect example of this all you have to do is look how efficiently our governments operate.  I for one joined these forums to learn the right way to use my smoker and to get ideas and recipes and inspiration for future projects.  The short time I have spent on these forums has been an exceptional learning experience for me and I personally have been met with nothing but respect and a sense of people wanting to help.  I believe nothing is gained by disrespect and rude criticism.  Everyone has their own opinions about things and the idea is to share them and that way everyone has an opportunity to grow from the experience, but if these ideas are shared by someone who feels that his/her way is the only way then often there can be hard feelings.  Just my two cents.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just remember that the admins and moderators here walk a fine line of being fair. If you bring something to our attention we may or may not take action. We will always research it for you but like Helljack6(Le) said you cannot tell tone or intent all the time on the forum. Sometimes you need to take a moment and ask that person what they meant about it or go to the admin/modstaff so that we can take care of it.

That being said. Happy smokes everyone.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 22, 2009)

do you mop or spritz those?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 22, 2009)

Ain't that the truth. It is sad that there are so many people that forget that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL----That's my exact height & weight, except not as chiseled as it used to be.
;-)


----------



## treegje (Oct 22, 2009)

honesty lasted for always

like here already written,we are all here to learn and exchange ideas.

if you want something to master,it is always trial and error
nobody is perfect,We are all started from zero

and by building criticism,everyone comes there


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 23, 2009)

I also agree, different opinions should be just that;different opinions!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 23, 2009)

First off, *Good stuff RICK...* You preach it brother!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Second, I have created and ADMINed 5 very active forum communities before. Young and old alike were all members by the thousands, just like here. 'bmudd14474' speaks the truth when he says it is hard at times to tell the intention and tone of someone's post sometimes. Obviously Rick knows this case was blatant and there was no question about the intent. But these forum communities can be real tricky to some of us who read what others post and fail to understand someone else's sense of humor, or joking manners.
Some of us are much better at the 'written word' than others, which doesn't mean lesser shouldn't contribute, like Rick said also, it sometimes means the greater ones tolerate the lesser talented with probably the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 23, 2009)

You know what I don't understand is that the whole lot of you smoke such delicious food and I can't taste it!  *shaking my fist

I really do love my smoking brothers and sisters on this site and have become friends with so many great people that I am grateful I found such a great smoking forum where people can share and enjoy others experiences, Qviews, trades and all around good times.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 23, 2009)

Fine place we have here, you just have to seperate the wheat from the chaff sometimes. Say something nice or sit there and say nothing.


----------

